
GitHub's game jam returns next month - lee337
https://blog.github.com/2018-10-15-game-off-returns-november-2018/
======
CryoLogic
For anyone looking to build a game but not yet settled on an engine I highly
suggest giving Phaser a shot. I spent a few hours with the latest version and
was pleasantly surprised how far it has come.

Most importantly the documentation and example code are now so robust that
most common game components like 2d physics, collision, projectiles,
multiplayer can be found here:
[https://www.phaser.io/examples](https://www.phaser.io/examples)

~~~
ThomW
I went from knowing nothing about Phaser to a working game in about two weeks
for a game jam earlier this year. Really enjoyed working with it.

[http://www.lmnopc.com/air-sea-golf/](http://www.lmnopc.com/air-sea-golf/)

The jam was "genre shift", where participants were supposed to take an
existing game and shift it to another genre. I chose the Atari 2600 classic
Air Sea Battle and turned it into a simple golfing game.

I liked the idea of using the 2600 as a starting point so I could worry less
about the graphics and more about the physics and gameplay.

It's simple but it works. It's almost much more fun on a phone - the touch
screen is more fun than a mouse for this one. :)

~~~
civilian
It seems like it's just limited on desktop? After dragging a certain amount on
a desktop, I can't pull the swing back any further.

~~~
ThomW
Watch the demo at the beginning of the game — you don’t want to click on the
ball as your pivot point for the swing — use the upper right part of the
window. That’s part of the reason I made the demo — to show the best place to
start your swings. :)

------
tpaschalis
I want to second LÖVE [1] as an easy way to build games! Some user "adn" has
documented almost the whole process using the framework to build his own game
(which he released on Steam) on Github [2], so it's _fantastic_ starting
point..

I hope this year I'll have some time to participate!

[1] [https://love2d.org/](https://love2d.org/)

[2]
[https://github.com/adnzzzzZ/blog/issues/30](https://github.com/adnzzzzZ/blog/issues/30)

------
manfredo
I've never attended, but a co-worker of mine attended and made a hex based
equivalent of a Sokoban game
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sokoban](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sokoban).
It was pretty fun to play, I'd probably recommend the game jam based on that
alone.

On a somewhat related note, the games from DigiPen's senior projects are often
pretty enjoyable: [https://games.digipen.edu/](https://games.digipen.edu/).
I'd especially recommend Narbacular Drop (predecessor of Portal, the game got
the students hired at Valve), and Empyreal Nocturne (a sort of aerial combat
game).

------
BattyMilk
I did some work at my previous job building a slot machine game in Phaser 2.
I'd never done game dev prior to this but found it really simple to pick up.

From the knowledge I gained in this, I was able to make a simple infinite
scrolling game, package it up with cocoon and release it into the iOS and
Android stores all within a day from my bed on a Sunday. It wasn't the best
game ever but amazing to be able to get something out there so fast (I am a JS
dev)

I've not done any game dev since but may use this jam as an excuse to take a
stab at Phaser 3

------
nrjames
I've used LÖVE a bunch in the past and it's great. Recently, I've been playing
with Godot, and it's also wonderful. If you're interested in learning Godot,
Ben Tristam's course on Udemy[1] is a great tutorial series. The Godot
community is very friendly and helpful on Discord.

[1] [https://www.udemy.com/godot/](https://www.udemy.com/godot/)

------
prabhupant
Do they offer swag or anything like that?

~~~
modernerd
They do a roundup of the most interesting games on the GitHub blog, but no
swag to speak of.

Previous years:

\- 2017: [https://blog.github.com/2017-12-22-game-
off-2017-winners/](https://blog.github.com/2017-12-22-game-off-2017-winners/)

\- 2016: [https://blog.github.com/2016-12-13-game-off-iv-
highlights/](https://blog.github.com/2016-12-13-game-off-iv-highlights/)

\- 2015: [https://blog.github.com/2015-04-21-game-off-iii-everyone-
s-a...](https://blog.github.com/2015-04-21-game-off-iii-everyone-s-a-winner/)

\- 2013: [https://blog.github.com/2013-10-30-github-game-off-
ii/](https://blog.github.com/2013-10-30-github-game-off-ii/)

